# Which of the Myrtle Beach resorts are the best?



## Myxdvz (May 26, 2013)

I'm preparing to book 2014 Summer trip and am looking at the Myrtle beach resorts.  It's always tough when there are so many options because then you don't know which one should you book?

I will most likely be renting multiple units for some friends as well.

Same question as before - I will most likely book with my 2014 points, and see if there's anything we can get from RCI.


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2013)

I believe you are a member, even though your status says "guest", so in addition to the recommendations you will get here, you have access to the TUG South Carolina Ratings and Reviews"  http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=15&ResortGroup=35


----------



## Lisa P (May 26, 2013)

"Best" is different for different families and travel groups.  Westwinds is quiet with mostly oceanfront rooms.  Towers is newer, furthest north (less crowded beach) and fairly near a good pier for fishing.  Ocean Blvd and SeaWatch are both bustling with lots of activities, multiple pools and amenities for all ages.  SeaWatch is closest to Myrtle Beach entertainment, like dinner shows.  Ocean Blvd allows you to specifically reserve oceanfront, for more points.  They all have some very appealing features, depending on how _you_ like to vacation.


----------



## momeason (May 26, 2013)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation is a nice resort  but is a mile to the ocean. You can walk to Broadway at the Beach a large Myrtle Beach entertainment complex. The distance from the beach makes it one I will probably not return to.
It is also far from the beach clubs I enjoy for dancing in North Myrtle.
I am here now..bought it cheap from a Tugger.


----------



## mahumm (May 26, 2013)

*Which Myrtle Beach resort is the best.*

I love love love Seawatch.  Except for the parking police.  The location is in the middle of everything.  We always stay in Villa 1.  This year it has all new furniture and pool decks are new.  Last year the kitchens were redone.  It's good to see my maintenance being put to good use.


----------



## luvNMB52 (May 27, 2013)

Lisa P said:


> "Best" is different for different families and travel groups.  Westwinds is quiet with mostly oceanfront rooms.  Towers is newer, furthest north (less crowded beach) and fairly near a good pier for fishing.  Ocean Blvd and SeaWatch are both bustling with lots of activities, multiple pools and amenities for all ages.  SeaWatch is closest to Myrtle Beach entertainment, like dinner shows.  Ocean Blvd allows you to specifically reserve oceanfront, for more points.  They all have some very appealing features, depending on how _you_ like to vacation.



We have stayed in all Myrtle Beach resorts except The Cottages and Pat Dye Villas (they are both "off the ocean").  I agree with above info and would add that Westwind is older and smaller (king bed and two twin beds), is well maintained and upgraded, and has beautiful oceanfront views.  DH and I enjoy going there when it's just the two of us.  The floorplans at Towers are unusual due to this resort being purchased from another developer.  The 2 BR deluxe OF is the most traditional floorplan.  If you want a suite, the ocean view are very small and don't have W/D.  I've never gotten a suite, but think the blvd view would be preferable.  The ocean view 1 BR also has a good floorplan.  Towers also has a neat water playground that would be fun for children.  DH and most often go to Ocean Blvd b/c it's location is within walking distance of Main Street where there are multiple beach music clubs, restaurants, shops, ice cream, arcade, etc.  Downside at OB is parking.  There is plenty of it, but some is behind Tower 4 and that seems to be where we usually are able to find a spot during prime/high seasons.  Our 20/30-something children like Sea Watch b/c it's more spread out (we like the villas over the towers) and it's nearer Myrtle Beach which has more night life, shopping, restaurant choices, etc.
Towers on Grove floorplans:  http://www.towersresort.com/floorplans
This site is from the original developer, not Wyndham.  The 3BR located in the "right lower corner" is the 3 BR lockoff.  An ocean view suite is BR#3 of this lockoff unit w/ a small eff. kitchen along the wall between the beds and the bath.


----------



## lprstn (May 29, 2013)

My favorite is Ocean Blvd Towers.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 30, 2013)

So today, I tried to book ANY Myrtle Beach resorts for the 4th of July week, either

June 28 - July 5  or June 29 to July 6 or June 30 to July 7

Granted, some folks have up to 2 days lead time... but there was nothing to be had for us for these dates 

Tried at:

Wyndham Ocean Boulevard*
Wyndham SeaWatch Plantation
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Towers on the Grove at North Myrtle Beach
Wyndham Westwinds*

I was advised to try again tomorrow VERY early morning to start July 1st for a 4 or 7 night.

If we don't get Myrtle Beach, we'll just go to Great Smokies Lodge, there seems to be lots of availability there.


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 6, 2013)

My 10 month is nearing and there seems to be a lot of availability.  I've thought about what we'd like but am still struggling to choose which resort.  


- Points friendly (OB is expensive)
- Family Friendly, kids range from 2 to 9
- Potential OV or OF without too much points
- Near MB attractions (we will have a car)
- min 2BR (8), but potentially 3BR


----------



## antjmar (Aug 7, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> My 10 month is nearing and there seems to be a lot of availability.  I've thought about what we'd like but am still struggling to choose which resort.
> 
> 
> - min 2BR (8), but potentially 3BR



If a 3br is important and you are going in July chances are Ocean Blvd will be your only option.


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 7, 2013)

antjmar said:


> If a 3br is important and you are going in July chances are Ocean Blvd will be your only option.



It's for early June and they're all available.  These choices are making me crazy    Sometimes, lack of choices is good.  Hee.

1 week in Towers on the Grove 3 BR, is only 4 days at a similar 3BR at OB.


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh well... I just decided and went with a 3BR OF Upper Level at OB.  

There's always the next years to enjoy the other resorts.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 7, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> Oh well... I just decided and went with a 3BR OF Upper Level at OB.
> 
> There's always the next years to enjoy the other resorts.



We stayed in a 3br at OB and were really happy with it.... it was the first trade that I made and our daughters and their families really loved the place.... have fun  Dave...


----------



## luvNMB52 (Aug 7, 2013)

We've stayed in 3 br at OB several times w/ family group.  I think you will like it!  I think all the Tower 2 units were renovated about a year or two ago.They have lots of planned activities that your kids/family will enjoy and you can easily walk to Main Street for arcade, some carnival type rides, a few restaurants, beach music clubs, shops, and ice cream.  How can you go wrong?  Beach is wide and beautiful and very swim-able.  Suggestion: If you like seafood, take the 20-minute drive north to Calabash, NC (a small town that made "calabash style" seafood famous).  You will not be disappointed!


----------

